# enceinte sans fil pour macbook ???



## melbaz (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour a tous !!!

Je possède depuis trèspeu de temps, un portable macbook et j'en suis très content.  le problème cé le son qui né pas très fort. donc je suis a la recherche d'enceinte por mon portable, mais habitant une tout petite chambre je recherche des enceintes qui ne seraient pas relié au portable par des fils... vous en connaissez ? 

merci par avance pour vos reponses ....


----------



## NightWalker (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Si tu as d&#233;j&#224; une chaine HiFi, la meilleure solution c'est l'AirportExpress. Il permet de "streamer" de l'audio depuis iTunes vers ta chaine en passant par le WiFi.


----------



## melbaz (17 Février 2007)

non justement je né rien a part mon portable


----------



## NightWalker (17 Février 2007)

Tiens je t'ai trouvé des enceintes Bluetooth...  mais bon à toi de voir...  

Sinon


----------



## melbaz (17 Février 2007)

merci j evais voir ca....


----------

